# New Cheddar Pic's



## DCGolden (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi All...Cheddar and I took a trip to the beach tonight...just thought I would share :wave:


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

That is one HAPPY pup! Those pictures are fabulous!

I love Cheddar's name!!!!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Oh Cheddar, you are such a cutie! I see mischief in those eyes.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

oh,Cheddar such a Ham!!!LOve all this pictures!!!!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

those are great pics...she sure is beautiful...


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

The last picture should be on the cover of Golden Retriever Magazine. Beautiful!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I love all of those pictures - she looks like such a happy, goofy girl  That last picture is stunning!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

I love the Third one!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

OMG, he is gorgeous! Great pictures.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

She is so cute and fluffy! And she looks so happy in all the pics.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That last picture- all I can say is.. WOW!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a doll!!! Fantastic pics.... love them all.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome pictures! The 4th one is so cute!  She looks so happy!


----------



## DCGolden (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the wonderful comments...made me smile this morning  She is a total ham and just loves the camera!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Great pictures! Cheddar's certainly grown into such a pretty girl! She certainly looks happy in that water!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what GREAT pics! Love his name!


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics!! Cheddar adorable!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fantastic shots of cute little Cheddar. I love the eye roll in the leash tugging picture.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like somebody has lots of fun at the beach


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

Love that sunset pic!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Cheddar is gorgeous!!! The photos are amazing.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh how fun! He's too cute for words. You need to frame that last picture.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

omg fantastic pictures!!!!!! Cheddar is growing up so fast and is becoming a real beautie! She looks like she's so much fun to have around


----------



## DCGolden (Jan 7, 2009)

Some more goodies...from the baby...who's not such a baby anymore...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

All of these pictures are priceless, really. That sunset one is stunning, and Cheddar is clearly a funny girl.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

She has really grown up since the last round of pictures just over a month ago. What a lucky girl to have such beautiful scenery around her!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh - Cheddar is stunning! And your pictures are awesome;


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

good photos. Love the photo of her shaking her head.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Amazing pictures!  Cheddar is a beauty!!


----------



## kindred (Aug 4, 2009)

Cheddar looks really happy, she's soo cute!

Great set of pics :dblthumb2


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

She looks very happy and the pics are amazing, I love her face in the last one kissing her awwwww so cute !!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous photos of a gorgeous pup. You can definitely see her joyful nature. The only one missing from the sequence is the one of Cheddar passed out in the back seat of the car from exhaustion after a great day playing at the beach!

ETA: Oops. Didn't read the whole thread before posting so I didn't realize the first pics were older. Love the new pics too. Same joyful spirit shines through


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

That last picture is so cute!


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful dog and beautiful pictures! The sixth one cracks me up and the last one is amazing.


----------



## ems (Dec 12, 2008)

WISH WE COULD HAVE BEEN THERE TO ENJOY THE SUNSET WITH YOU CHEDDAR. YOU REALLY ARE A LOVELY PUPPY :--heart:


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a gorgeous babe
that last picture is superb her smile is gorgeous


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think you should take a picture every year with the sunset as a ritual. Those are beautious!


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful picture's and I agree, that last one is beautiful. What a cute, cute puppy.

Thanks so much for sharing with us and feel free to share anytime, ok.
Donna.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

superb pics and I love the last one too, she's a cute little rascal isn't she


----------



## RedMare01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Beautiful!

Caitlin


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

What a sweetheart!!!
Love the last pic. Good job


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful photography! Great subject.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

She is just beautiful, I love her name too, and her collar!


----------



## DCGolden (Jan 7, 2009)

mdoats said:


> Absolutely gorgeous photos of a gorgeous pup. You can definitely see her joyful nature. The only one missing from the sequence is the one of Cheddar passed out in the back seat of the car from exhaustion after a great day playing at the beach!
> 
> ETA: Oops. Didn't read the whole thread before posting so I didn't realize the first pics were older. Love the new pics too. Same joyful spirit shines through


 
You mean this picture??? ...We took that too...lol :
Thanks everyone for the nice compliments. Cheddar is an absolutely wonderful girl who loves to have her photo taken and always smiles so pretty for the camera


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are just gorgeous pictures especially the last set. I love the sunset picture. Cheddar is a very pretty girl and so photogenic. I think my Bama is in love with her.


----------



## DCGolden (Jan 7, 2009)

match maker match maker make me a match......awwwwww


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Love these photos they are gorgeous


----------

